Ask HN: How do you use HN? - pvsukale3
======
mtmail
Is your question related to the Google Form/Survey you submitted a while back?
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfjXJ8stnCoCd1TRZIW...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfjXJ8stnCoCd1TRZIWIIadZA62sw9E5628PEtrQCPxdBMhCA/viewform?c=0&w=1)

That submission got blocked because HN doesn't like URL shorteners
([https://goo.gl/](https://goo.gl/) in this case). Feel free to submit the
full URL of course.

Personally I'd love to see one or two sentences introducig why you ask the
questions about usage. The form looks quite sophisticated to be just
curiosity.

~~~
pvsukale3
Yes it is. And thank you for your suggestion . I did not know about the short
URL thing. I am trying to make this website for developer discussions and etc.
So I thought maybe I could gather some info about how people use HN. It will
be a great insight for the product design.thank you again!

------
byg80
Typically [https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com) and
scroll down.

